# The world must be coming to an end. I like a Justin Timberlake Song! :0



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I grew up dissing this guy as just another industry boy band puppet (which is not totally inaccurate). That said, the guy has talent and when I saw SNL recently I was floored by the first tune. This band freaking smokes (check out the bass line) , the tune is class soul/R+B, and it just works.

Get past the opening preamble. When the full band hits with the up tempo groove it gets GOOD.

[video=youtube;0umrvtA_pNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0umrvtA_pNc[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, my respect for JT is almost entirely based on his EXCELLENCE on SNL. It makes it so that if I see him on an awards show or something, I don't automatically change the channel. He is indeed a monster talent though, I suspect like you, I don't think I'd ever own any of his catalogue as dance/pop just isn't my thing.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'll give him props for still being around long since the boy band era has been sent packing. I like him as an actor and i don't mind him on SNL. But new or old, I have zero interest in listening to him sing.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The second tune he did on SNL was of zero interest to me, but the tune above is NOT your typical dance-pop stuff (if you like it or not is a different story). If you like classic soul, r&b, or funk check it out.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

keto said:


> Yeah, my respect for JT is almost entirely based on his EXCELLENCE on SNL. It makes it so that if I see him on an awards show or something, I don't automatically change the channel. He is indeed a monster talent though, I suspect like you, I don't think I'd ever own any of his catalogue as dance/pop just isn't my thing.


+1 on the SNL stuff. "D*ck In A Box" & all the other tunes he did w/ Andy Samberg are brilliant. Also much respect for landing Cameron Diaz in her prime & then pulling the chute when she caught the down slope.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, Justin has talent for sure.
Give hiim credit for staying power in a fickle market.

I too didn't really recognize his capabilities until I saw him on SNL either.
One of the few triple threats around these days.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not that there are many exceptions to this in the world, but that song strikes me as highly derivative. That is not bad, in and of itself, but it quickly lost my attention after 2 minutes, and I was listening specifically because you guys brought it to my attention, so I was paying attention. It would not have grabbed my attention otherwise. The rap portion caught my attention but only by irritating me. 

Bland. Pablum. 

Well recorded, good players playing well, a respectful nod to influences, dance routines...nope, it's not enough for me. 

Sorry. Now I feel like a curmudgeon.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I felt the same way when I saw Bruno Mars' performance on the Grammy's last year...


Interestingly, he also hosted SNL recently and I had the same impression. The guy has talent and can really sing.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> I grew up dissing this guy as just another industry boy band puppet (which is not totally inaccurate). That said, the guy has talent and when I saw SNL recently I was floored by the first tune. This band freaking smokes (check out the bass line) , the tune is class soul/R+B, and it just works.
> 
> Get past the opening preamble. When the full band hits with the up tempo groove it gets GOOD.


Ya wow! Great show lots to pay attention to in that one - JT, the backup singers, backup dancers, the band. Catchy toon and I loved the dancing - very slick!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Not that there are many exceptions to this in the world, but that song strikes me as highly derivative. That is not bad, in and of itself, but it quickly lost my attention after 2 minutes, and I was listening specifically because you guys brought it to my attention, so I was paying attention. It would not have grabbed my attention otherwise. The rap portion caught my attention but only by irritating me.
> 
> Bland. Pablum.
> 
> ...


Yup. He's a talented guy playing with talented people with a great stage show. But the song itself was absolute fluff.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a big believer in JT.

Good music is good music right?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

TWRC said:


> I'm a big believer in JT.
> 
> Good music is good music right?


^ this. There's good and bad music in every genre and the cream rises to the top.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been looking forward to the day he's rich and influential enough to buy his own studio, start his own label and tell the recording industry execs to F##k off so he can show what he can really do.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Interestingly, he also hosted SNL recently and I had the same impression. The guy has talent and can really sing.


Nice to see a Hammond on stage ..even a chop


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

When you start liking One Direction, that will be the end of the world.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

J S Moore said:


> When you start liking One Direction, that will be the end of the world.


Cmon people - I can't listen to Alan Holdsworth all day! A little fluff once in a while is good for ya!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I *LOVE* slick R&B. Big warm cuddly spot in my heart for folks like Bobby Womack, Teddy Pendergrass, Barry White, Al Green, and all blue-eyed offshoots (Hall & Oates, Paul Young, Todd Rundgren, et al). I caught Timberlake's appearance on SNL, and the band was absolutely cookin. Smoove, smoove, smoove.

Have to hand it to the kid; he carries off whatever mission he accepts with aplomb. He does comedy competently (give it up for Guitarville, y'all!), does drama competently (see _Alpha Dog_), and gives an honest effort with whatever musical goals he attempts.

I put Bruno Mars in the same category. Bright thoughtful guy; very flexible. His Jackie Wilson tribute a few Grammys back was a loving and lovely tour de force, and I don't know too many R&B singers who could decide to cop some inspiration from the Police ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUPYRQMAGjQ ). I don't know that either of them would ever amount to the musical peaks that Prince has accomplished, but then they aren't as weird or unidimensional as him, either. I cannot honestly ever see Prince poking fun at himself on TV.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> ^ this. There's good and bad music in every genre and the cream rises to the top.


+2

(plus two!)


----------

